# Is there a way to tell web browser to not use disk?



## azathoth (Jan 22, 2018)

I know disk is 100x slower than memory.....

so How can I say on my 16g ram box, don't use disk chrome or firefox?


----------



## aragats (Jan 22, 2018)

Wait a minute, you already created another thread for this back in October 2017!
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62699/


----------



## azathoth (Jan 22, 2018)

aragats said:


> Wait a minute, you already created another thread for this back in October 2017!
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/62699/


how do I delete this thead?
I guess there is no answer.
Too bad no button in firefox to say don't use disk....use ram....and when need some expire already loaded non selected tab stuff and re grab it form network if need later


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 22, 2018)

Where is the browser loaded from? If the answer is "_The OS I installed on disk_" then the answer is obviously no. You could try to set up something virtual, like a ramdrive, but I think it's overkill. Best you leave this handled by the OS.


----------



## xchris (Jan 22, 2018)

on firefox you can disable the disk caching:

about:config
then set browser.cache.disk.enable as *FALSE*


----------

